# Can't switch vip722 from single to dual mode!



## gvillelube (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi, I have a vip722 and trying to setup dual mode. I have the triplexer hooked up and everything works on tv1, tv2 works and is set to channel 62. It shows what ever is on tv1. When I open the front cover and hit mode to switch from single to dual mode it says this feature is currently not supported. Error code 863. I hit ok and it takes me to multimedia where I can move dvr recordings to a external hard drive. I have done a factory reset and everything I can think of. Please help. This is a new box and I have never had it working in dual mode before. Tv2 does work and it displays correctly it's just in single mode so it shows the same as tv1. I am trying to hit the mode button on the front of the receiver to switch to dual mode. Everytime I hit mode I get error 863 and it stays in single mode. I have not found one other person with this issue online. Everything is wired correctly and like I said tv2 does work. Just trying to figure out why I can't switch to dual user mode. Thanks


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

On satellite guys you have been given good suggestions and the final suggestion to swap it out for another receiver.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Is Shared View enabled?


----------

